# Project: XBOX Supreme



## kier (May 27, 2011)

Hi members,
My name is Richard aka Kier. I've did some nice things in the past with cases
And I wanna share my ideas and skils with you guys. Some previous builds can be seen
on my site madebykier
My first build overhere is not gonna be an pc but an watercooled xbox

Hope you like it!!!

Sponsored by:









Presenting:







Hi fellow modders.
I was looking a long time for this  Lian Li case, the PC-XB01 
I knew he was EOL, but there is always someone who has this one. 

So the search continued. 

Did this case is really a beauty and offers quite a few opportunities because 
Xbox is not really big and little more content, while the Lian Li is  quite large. 
It therefore offers opportunities for an expanded water cooling setup to installon  the CPU and the GPU Proccesor.

After some research, I accidentally found a lovely Lili with a good friend: 

Gnoom172. 

Gnoom  I owe you one

Also He  had a nice Watercooling set for the Xbox. Which is very sweet, but too little  for me.
I was then also noted by wwwicked a nice set from the famous Highflow shop  

It was the XBOX PRO Dual 40 Watercooling Kit

Also very nice. But for a large case like i have now it’s actually too small
So after some fitting and measuring, I found out that it is quite possible for the following parts:

EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced

Laing DDC-1 MCP350 12V

Black Ice GT Stealth 120 Black

Nanoxia DX Series 120MM DX12

Hmm, I think the color combo is gonna be again black / green uv......I like it 

And  2 x a EK-Supreme HF Nickel CPU Block

The Supreme's will fit nicely. I just need to mod  the brackets, but this will definitely be nice

With this beautiful List I went to Freddy, and Highflow is again prepared sponsor  this build

Freddy / Highflow thnx again very much

To start with I have some photo’s taken from the beautiful Lili


































































These are the victims that I had left from a distant past. 






And I could not resist to test  the little sweet set


























With the set is  nothing wrong, but would like some more extreme than this, what will succeed. I know it for sure. 

So this is the start of a my new build.

Grtzzz. And to be continued


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2011)

Definitely subscribed, looks awesome!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

Is that the innards of a xbox 360 S?
Looks cool btw.

EDIT: Okay its just premium 360s the old models.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 27, 2011)

One simple question; why?

The project looks cool and all, but the xbox finally has a decent cooling setup with the Jasper and later revision processors.  Decreasing the temps even further will very likely extend the useful life of your xbox, but you'll probably spend twice the price of an xbox modding them into this case.

If you're running the hardware as a cheap server box I'll give you some credit.  At the same time, an atom board can probably hang with the 360 in that type of processing (for a much cheaper price tag.  If you're looking at a cheap desktop you can get more power from a sub $300 price point than you will if you sink $300 into the project (very likely considering case, cooling, and two donor boxes).

Why???


I look forward to whatever reason you come up with to justify this project.  On the same token, I hope M$ doesn't flag your console as a cheater if you do attempt soomething as insane as overclocking.  Best of luck.


----------



## kier (May 27, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> One simple question; why?
> 
> The project looks cool and all, but the xbox finally has a decent cooling setup with the Jasper and later revision processors.  Decreasing the temps even further will very likely extend the useful life of your xbox, but you'll probably spend twice the price of an xbox modding them into this case.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I think one simple answer is in place.
The why question: why do guys like me mod? To make things nicer then they allready are
And to show off there skills. Also hopefully give people ideas for there projects.
I've done a lot of builds with pc's but I just wanted something differend and I always loved
the LiLi PC-XB01. These 2 xboxes i have are the older versions with the bad X-clamp thing.
Allready have the new one, so these where lying around.
It's not about overclocking or the costs, just to have fun to mod something in a way that not much people has done.

Thnx.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 27, 2011)

kier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think one simple answer is in place.
> The why question: why do guys like me mod? To make things nicer then they allready are
> ...



That's as good a justification as any that I can come up with for half the crap I do.  

I obviously worded my thoughts poorly, and for that I apologize.  What I had meant to ask was if there was a reason beyond "because I have the parts and can."  Using an older xbox and aftermarket cooling just seemed like a substantial undertaking without an underlying plan for using it differently.  Of course, I'm guilty of doing this kind of thing, just to see if I can, on several occasions.


As before, best of luck with the project.  I hope if works out for you.


----------



## kier (May 27, 2011)

lol, not a problem
Don,t have to apologize, most of my mods keeps giving questions like "are you crazy?" 
Like you said "just to see if I can"


----------



## kier (May 28, 2011)

Update!!!

Today and yesterday got some very nice stuff in of my belgium neighbors and High Flow 

Yes, I had some luck ............ Ac Ryan acryl still in there shop







Uv green rules 






The size of the side panel taken






And put some nice UV strips in the back






Both sides and just the right size






Placed the acryl and lights out






Also placed the sidepanel






And the effect is quiet nice












The other side is coming the same with some adjustments, transparent window and hole in the side panel. 
And today got some nice stuff from Highflow

The Black Ice GT Stealth 120 Black radiator






A nice EK acryl top for the Laing DDC-1 MCP350






And the MCP350 pump






And my favorite fan, the Nanoxia DX 120MM DX12






Also not to forget, the 2 EK-Supreme HF Nickel CPU Blocks






Placed the EK acryl top






And this is what's coming in xbox






After all this picture taking, it's time to Dremel the bracket 
marked the pieces






After some filing and grinding






And put it together again











 Number 1






Both Supreme's side by side






That's it for now. Weekend is coming more 

Grtzzz.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 28, 2011)

This is pretty awesome. I need to steal that acrylic idea for some of my plans...


----------



## kier (May 28, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> This is pretty awesome. I need to steal that acrylic idea for some of my plans...



Be my Guest, good to share ideas


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 28, 2011)

OMG this is awesome. I want to see the finished part. Awesome how you modded the HF block to work on the xbox.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 28, 2011)

Now the acrylic really is something nice. I really like that a lot!


----------



## kier (May 28, 2011)

Update!!!

I  found out that the radiator does not quite fit nicely. When i put him on the inside and place the fan on top it came too much into the case. So I  moved him to the outside. First marked the holes for the fittings.






After drilling the holes placed the radiator











Placed BP Fittings






And placed the fan











Power on






I love the looks  of the  Nanoxia uv green






The total is still quite nice, the radiator is pretty slim. But not finished, something beautiful is coming my way from Mnpc , but that’s  classified






I also have painted the mounting hardware for the dvd and hdd  black






And I’ve started to work an the other side. In this I want the uv green edge back again. So again sawn another piece of green






And then mod the original panel






The intention is that there is a window in the same shape as the original
Tape on both sides .....






Draw some lines






And after some cutting and filing:






Tape off and he's done.






Now it is obviously not good to have a green window. Windows should be transparent, no color allowed. Therefore I used the green plate and did some more cutting 
 First, mark and drill holes in the corners for the jigsaw











And again some sawing










First I placed and fixed with bolts to put everything in place











After that I had a mold for the transparent acryl.






And the result











And put everything in place. All that work for a green edge, lol






But I like it











And the window just transparent






Total shot...........you like?






Next update, I’m gonna let you see the loop of the water cooling  
See you then, I hope
Grtzzz.


----------



## kier (May 31, 2011)

Update 30-05

Here we go again....update time 

Had the tray of the Xbox board disassembled and painted it black






This is better than the aluminum look. 






Exchanged the original rivets for black ones






scotch tape on it from damage the paint











Nice flat and black






Also did some brainstorming for the window and got some nice ideas presented. I am going to try engraving this time. 
So after some practice and see some movies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSguz5c56Zc

For the lines I use a diamond point bit






And for coloring / Shadow effect I used a diamond tip






First some practice on a scrap piece and then ............. the real work 
with a steady hand you'll do quite well. The first angle






In the dark, and an LED strip behind






And yesterday, the second part done. Pretty funny this engraving 






And that was the update for now......you like it? I know I did

Grtzzz.


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2011)

Cool, although i cannot see the point with water cooling.  I would like it more if it was just air cooled as what was wrong really with consoles is the boxes that they are in.

Would like to see a PS3 version done just for the fact they get stinking hot..


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2011)

that is frickin' epic modding!


----------



## Champ (May 31, 2011)

that damn thing is bad.  Some people don't see the point, but it like me with my car modding hobby with rims, paint and ground pounding stereos.  Its what ever makes you happy and it gives you a way to express yourself.


----------



## douglatins (May 31, 2011)

Put the rad and fan inside man!


----------



## kier (May 31, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Cool, although i cannot see the point with water cooling.  I would like it more if it was just air cooled as what was wrong really with consoles is the boxes that they are in.
> 
> Would like to see a PS3 version done just for the fact they get stinking hot..



It's not the why? It's the how 



Bo$$ said:


> that is frickin' epic modding!



Thnx!!!



Champ said:


> that damn thing is bad.  Some people don't see the point, but it like me with my car modding hobby with rims, paint and ground pounding stereos.  Its what ever makes you happy and it gives you a way to express yourself.



Your absolutely right



douglatins said:


> Put the rad and fan inside man!



It was the first plan, but do not have enough space next to the board


----------



## kier (Jun 3, 2011)

Update 02-06

Today did the final touches to the engraving. Like this engraving thing
we gonna do this often 
















The black painted parts are also placed back






And I was brainstorming for the watercooled components. Pump and the 250mm Reservoir











The  EK Supreme's with BP fittings






Reservoir next to it






We fill under the xbox drive. This gonna make a plate with a hole for reinforcement






He goes from the pump in to the first block











And from the second block he goes into the  radiator, and from the radiator back to the reservoir.
And two last  pictures of the hardware with window










This is it!!! 

Grtzzz.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 3, 2011)

Amazing work. Next update plz!!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## kier (Jun 4, 2011)

Update 04-06

Just a hardware update. Yesterday I received from a friend (thanks Marco) a second-generation Xbox, with a Falcon Xenon GPU on board. 
The layout of the PCB is also some different and better looking, it is much cooler and therefore less likely to give the RROD.

Old PCB:






further in the update photo's of the new print

On the this new board are placed some capacitors, where some data is printed on






To have a nice clean print I get the caps cleaned with acetone and after some brushing the become quite clean











I've also been busy with the tubes. From pump to the first EK Supreme






And from the first to the second block by BP rotery and multi-link adapter + Custom acryl tube






And from the second block to the black ice 120mm radiator with Tygon R3603 tubing






First part is finished. 






From the output of the radiator to the reservoir











And the loop is ready for use






As you can see the new print varies somewhat with the old, and is much cleaner. 

Have a nice weekend!!!

Grtzzz.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 4, 2011)

subd, epic


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 4, 2011)

Very clean looking loop. Nice!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally got a chance to see this outside of work (where the proxy blocks all the pics).  I'm glad to see that you did not use the green plexi for the window.  The green edging looks nice, but the clear window looks so much better.  And the loop looks very clean, too


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome mod... i thought about doing water cooling back when Mass Effect 2 came out... but never on this scale of epic! nice work!


----------



## kier (Jun 5, 2011)

Update 05-06

I am on a roll with this project   A few things to do like: 
A paintjob of the DVD player 

Disassembled xplayer






And after some layers, a black box. On the DVD there was a clear round sticker. Placed a white sticker in the middle of it











I want to place the  reservoir without the holders, so I have a made a piece of mesh






Painted it black an made a hole in it






Placed like this






Put everything together






And the picture of the mesh with the hole for the fill port





The fillport under the DVD, which is holding the reservoir in place






And then ....... the best job, filling. The well-known Feser One UV Acid Green






Tasty poison green






Cheers!!!






And fill it. First a little bit for the leaktest
















And after some hours the rest











After some rinsing and waiting Feser becomes quite "calm"
















There's still a lot of air in it, but will disappear eventually











Front also quite  nice. Reservoir is good to see through the mesh
















And another picture of the tribal panel











There are some nice things that i’m gonna do with the radiator and a double bottom for the cables, so he's not finished yet 

Grtzzz.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 5, 2011)

BADASS


----------



## wolf (Jun 5, 2011)

kick frikken ass Xbox360 man!


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jun 5, 2011)

That looks great! Keep up the good work


----------



## horik (Jun 5, 2011)

So,is this gonna be more powerful than a PC¿
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just joking,you did a great job.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 5, 2011)

Sub'd, this looks amazing.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2011)

You Recapped the Xbox for the LOLS???
You sir are a sick man!

Great modding, i somehow liked the feser slightly better when it was cloudy, but then again it will look 10X crazier when it is all done


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks good, though I am a bit surprised at the WC components paired with the 120mm rad, I would have gone 240.


----------



## kier (Jun 7, 2011)

He you guys, wanna show you the 3 generations of the Xbox360


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2011)

I for one think the tribal paint is a bit too much (but I'm not a fan of those anywhere ever), but it's still frikkin' sweet. That soft bright green is perfect.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah i dont like the tribal either, but the rest looks sweet.


----------



## kier (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, I don't get it. 
I see many men with tribal stickers on their arms everywhere, but most of you overhere don't like it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2011)

kier said:


> Lol, I don't get it.
> I see many men with tribal stickers on their arms everywhere, but most of you overhere don't like it



personally, i care about what things do - not what they dress up as.


case in point: transvestites.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jun 7, 2011)

Champ said:


> that damn thing is bad.  Some people don't see the point, but it like me with my car modding hobby with rims, paint and ground pounding stereos.  Its what ever makes you happy and it gives you a way to express yourself.



Exactly, I love cable management because I like a clean look. Besides its what you enjoy, Most people that build computers and computer game in common hate console. I don't think a 7 year old should be on Bfbc2 on maxed settings.


----------



## kier (Jun 7, 2011)

UV is in the box


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 7, 2011)

100% better than factory


----------



## TotalChaos (Jun 7, 2011)

very nice indeed  I am envious of those that are patient enough for this sort of work.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 7, 2011)

Wanna swap


----------



## kier (Jun 9, 2011)

Click Image To Case Mod Store









We all love to receive packets, yesterday was that day to receive a great package from the US
It was my sponsorship delivery from Mnpctech

The contents of the package and what I'm gonna use in this build

Mnpctech Pro-Line Billet Fan Grills 





This is for the back of the radiator, have some nice ideas for it






3M Di-Noc CARBON FIBER FILM





This  i'm gonna use for a extra bottom with Uv green acryl






4 BILLET MACHINED ALUMINUM "MICRO" CASE FEET





Gonna mod these case feet also






3M Scotch Clear Mounting Tape #4010










Dremel / Rotary 1.5" cutting discs










Smith & Wesson "Elite" Safety Glasses





Love these glasses !!!






Mnpctech Color Wall Poster





And the famous Mnpctech poster






Bill and Mnpctech, thanks you guys
Next update is about modding some of these products, so to be continued

Grtz.


----------



## kier (Jun 11, 2011)

Update 11-06

Did some brainstorming with the products fromMnpctech
First I have did same nice things with the Mnpctech Pro-Line Billet Fan Grills 





Taken some measurements and sawn the acrylic and leave it longer on both sides






And bend it (with heatgun)






Then I taped off the two sides and painted it black






Fitting the Fan grill






And see how it is











Nice .... but not finished, so cut another piece of acryl






Cut out the USB, Ethernet, power and HDMI.I didn't cut out the "normal" TV connection 






And Of course place it back again
















Nice .... but still not finished. Cut a black aluminum plate






Tape off






And place it back











Yes...... now he's finished 

Did the upper and lower edges with my dremel, Just a little polishing











That's it, in terms of the fan grill, more customization of products coming up.

Grtzzz.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2011)

kier said:


> He you guys, wanna show you the 3 generations of the Xbox360
> 
> http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/xb07/DSC08916.jpg



Now if they used a bigger box in the 1st place i bet there would of been less issue's with the 360 to start with.


GJ by the way.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 11, 2011)

OMG dude this is the most amazing xbox i have ever seen! You will never have over heating problems now! Thats the case the next xbox should be in. who cares about size when you can have something badass like that

I want to do something like that with min. maybe you could help if i do


----------



## kier (Jun 12, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Now if they used a bigger box in the 1st place i bet there would of been less issue's with the 360 to start with.
> 
> 
> GJ by the way.



I think your right, yesterday i've measured the temps
Room temp was 23.3 after half hour playinf Fifa
cpu temp: 28.4
gpu temp: 30.5



nvidiaintelftw said:


> OMG dude this is the most amazing xbox i have ever seen! You will never have over heating problems now! Thats the case the next xbox should be in. who cares about size when you can have something badass like that
> 
> I want to do something like that with min. maybe you could help if i do



Offcourse I can help, just let me know


----------



## kier (Jun 12, 2011)

And another update!!!
Did some  last things to Mnpc products, such as the 4 BILLET MACHINED ALUMINUM "MICRO" CASE FEET





For this round I have cut four plates







Filed and + polished






Placed and It’s nice in the trend of the black and UV green











And I did some nice things with the 3M Di-Noc CARBON FIBER FILM





The idea is to make a double bottom for the wiring of the pump, fan and lighting. I cut out  a piece of acrylic  and engraved the Xbox logo






And made two carriers, drilled holes and countersunk them also tapped M3






And put it all  together






Carbon Fiber Film






And the result
















Made some total shots
















And another picture of the case feet and the double bottom. Green UV Lines run quite nicely I think






Going pretty fast  with this build. Next update will show the final  pictures
Grtzzz.


----------



## choppy (Jun 12, 2011)

wow man , very very nice. how long did this take you?

ive always admired people who have the capacity to carry out this kind of creativity


----------



## theJesus (Jun 12, 2011)

That double bottom looks friggin' sweet.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jun 12, 2011)

No offense, my mod skills are terrible. But isnt this a waste of money considering it is an xbox?


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 12, 2011)

I like that black/green theme, also it being watercooled.


----------



## kier (Jun 13, 2011)

Final pictures 13-06

This is it, build is finished again ..... unfortunately I must say. 
It's nice to mod something different than a PC. 
Yesterday I shoot the final pics.So hope you like it!!!









































Power on






















































































Special thanks goes to my sponsors

Freddy @ Highflow
Bill @ Mnpctech

Until the next mod 

Keep on modding..................grtzzz.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2011)

it looks fanastic with the lights on, the only thing i dislike is that lumpy fan sticking out - smooth curves would have suited my tastes better.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2011)

So sick!

Are there any single blocks for the 360? The two right next to each other seems kinda tight.

Lovely additions, simply beautiful.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> So sick!
> 
> Are there any single blocks for the 360? The two right next to each other seems kinda tight.
> 
> Lovely additions, simply beautiful.



didnt the new 360's merge into just the one chip anyway?


----------



## Andrei23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks nice, unfortunately at the end of the day it's still an xbox360


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> didnt the new 360's merge into just the one chip anyway?



Yeah its on the xbox 360S models that they have the new combines chip. The old versions had many factory revisions.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it just me, or was this a relatively quick build?  Anyway, looks great.


Mussels said:


> it looks fanastic with the lights on, the only thing i dislike is that lumpy fan sticking out - smooth curves would have suited my tastes better.


That's actually the radiator, with the fan on the inside and I have to agree, but I do like how clean the inside looks with it on the outside.  Also, he did a really good job with the cover so it isn't just some random thing slapped on there.


----------



## kier (Jun 13, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> So sick!
> 
> Are there any single blocks for the 360? The two right next to each other seems kinda tight.
> 
> Lovely additions, simply beautiful.



I know that EK has a single block for it



Mussels said:


> didnt the new 360's merge into just the one chip anyway?



Yup, the slim xbox has one chip



Andrei23 said:


> Looks nice, unfortunately at the end of the day it's still an xbox360







theJesus said:


> Is it just me, or was this a relatively quick build?  Anyway, looks great.
> 
> That's actually the radiator, with the fan on the inside and I have to agree, but I do like how clean the inside looks with it on the outside.  Also, he did a really good job with the cover so it isn't just some random thing slapped on there.



Thnx, and yes did this one in 3 weeks, much faster then doing a pc


----------



## claylomax (Jun 13, 2011)

This is the best Xbox mod I have ever seen, just wicked. Now go for the PS3, what you waiting for?


----------



## kier (Jun 13, 2011)

Waiting for a ps3


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mother of god... What have you done!

It is FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## Luciel (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there any way on the 360 to tech cpu temps?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 13, 2011)

stick a temp probe under the water block??
Even if it had internal sensors there is no way to read them from the OS


----------



## kier (Jun 14, 2011)

Thnx,
Gonna post temps for you guys, need to find my temp display


----------

